# Rank Hovis Mill, Ramsgate, May 2010



## urbex13 (May 31, 2010)

> ASHLEY HOMES has recently purchased the Rank Hovis Mill in Ramsgate. This new scheme will offer contemporary loft style apartments that have never been done before in this area with state of the art technology and under ground parking.



That was as of about four years ago and due to the recession development is non-existent. History on this place is rather scarce, the Pugin society website lists it as designed in part at least by A.W.N Pugin, famous for the interior of the Houses of Parliament amongst other things. Rank Hovis is Britain's leading flour miller and still maintains eight mills across Britain. This site seemed to fall victim to modernisation and inefficiency. 

This was my second visit but the first with interior shots, the place is a lot worse for wear externally now but internally graffiti and damage is minimal but I can see this going downhill soon. Visited with SDP and Charlie Brown.









































































































Again constructive criticism is cool, pm me if you want to visit or do anything in the area, I'm pretty much always free, cheers,

13.


​


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2010)

Only just saw this one...and it really should come with a health warning!  I'm still trying to uncurl my toes after seeing the pics of the lad on the roof edge!!! 
I love the window pic with the light across the floor. Interesting site...nice one.


----------



## tom46 (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderfully done, love the roof shots, you've captured this place in a different light to how we did it, and it's really good. Hope you enjoyed it, what little there is - did you find it a bit small also?

PS- if you get the chance, pop the address on that key in your satnav and have a look at its big brother (at your risk mind)


----------



## King Al (Jun 4, 2010)

Great find urbex13, this place is fantastic


----------



## urbex13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks guys  it's not huge Tom but there's enough here to keep you busy for a few hours, especially if you are up for all the climbing involved. I've been back again since, although there have been "workmen" in and out stripping metal . All I can say Foxylady is that I'm glad it was me taking the photos and not the other way around, that must be the highest point in the entire town, 13.


----------



## tom46 (Jun 6, 2010)

urbex13 said:


> Thanks guys  it's not huge Tom but there's enough here to keep you busy for a few hours, especially if you are up for all the climbing involved. I've been back again since, although there have been "workmen" in and out stripping metal . All I can say Foxylady is that I'm glad it was me taking the photos and not the other way around, that must be the highest point in the entire town, 13.



Aye, really liked it despite the size. Not the most discreet though! TBH I don't think the residents mind, we were hardly stealthy when we went.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 6, 2010)

*Keep em coming*

Nicely done,looks like you had great fun exploring :jiggy:
Welldone.
SK


----------

